# Launch from Jersey?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Read an article on Delaware tidal license yesterday that sounded like you need a DE non-resident license to fish in the Delaware River south of artificial island even if you launch from Jersey and have a Jersy license.
Anyone hear anything - striper season is coming!

Bluesman


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Best to check directly with the authorities - DE and NJ fish & game


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Probably so, Delaware adopted fishing license fees for saltwater/surf effective this year. May be reciprocity, so check into that. As far as I am concerned Delware made a mistake and they will not get many more of my vacation dollars. I'm sick of being taxed and license fees to death.

Sorry for the rant. I'm ticked off with what Delaware did.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

SandS.. Don't think NJ has a liscense yet, but if you are fishing from NJ and go into NY waters, the size limits for fluke etc in NY apply... regardless of where you are launching from... don't know if this helps... salt


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

No surf license required in NJ, that is a fact. Instead of vacationing in NJ and Del, among other locations, I will cross Del off my list and hit NJ twice. 

I'm sure the owner of the Vegas Diner (A GREAT GREEK DINER) down in middle of Wildwood will be happy since I'll be visiting him more. I won't be buying a single Grotto Pizza this year and the local bait shop will likely be hit the worst. 

Stupid politicians with stupid ideas cause stupid results. Once the revenue stops more taxes happen. TIme to stand up and tell them we simply are not paying for their wasteful spending habits.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Everyone makes their choices.

DE is the closest saltwater for me, so I don't mind the $20 license fee. Just being able to fish on the beach is worth the $20 fee.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

we launch our boat from the PA side of the river (NJ is right across the river) we are legal to fish in the river with either a PA or NJ license,
but if you are fishing from shore on the NJ side you need an NJ lic, just as if you are fishing from shore on the PA side you need a PA lic don't know if this helps at all with your question bluesman, as others have suggested you may want to ck with the authorities.......and i believe a NJ surf lic. is not too far off in the future.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Nj*

Depends on how far up the river you are. I think below the rapids you don't need a license but am not sure. There is the turning into fresh water from salt water as the river progresses that is the problem. I would check with the NJ fish and game as to what the proper locations are. But for strictly salt water fishing there is no liscense required in NJ... salt


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

You will need a delaware license to fish the Delaware river anywhere from artificial island to the DE/PA line regardless of where you launch from. This is due to the fact that DE owns up to the low tide line on the NJ side of the river. South of artificial island as long as you are on the NJ side you are fine.


----------

